# GA15DE Service Manual



## Dirge (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi guys I am from New Zealand and am looking for a GA15(DE) service manual. Does anyone have a pdf they could link me to?

I have a 1996 Nissan Sunny (Sentra in the USA) GA15DE engine and FB14 chassis. I am looking to be able to tackle my own repairs and maintenance.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

best you can do easily is the USA B14 that has the GA16DE.
Other have looked for this manual here without success to the best of my knowledge.
you could try finding a UK based board and asking for an Almera N15 FSM (LHD) 
try NICO forum FSM area. you have to download each section and save to one folder.
Most links that did work here including PhatG20.net are gone.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

NICO has the USA Sentra models....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

this is for a N15 LHD correct ?
Dont understand you FB14, if this is a LHD, then B14 crosses to a N15


----------



## Dirge (Oct 24, 2009)

IanH said:


> this is for a N15 LHD correct ?
> Dont understand you FB14, if this is a LHD, then B14 crosses to a N15


Its a right hand drive since were on the left side of the road over here. 

I managed to score a copy of the USA B14 manual that has the GA16DE. I believe they are very comparable engines and chassis, though mine is 1500cc. It should be alright for starters, and yes it is very difficult to find information on this Japanese import.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes the engines are basically the same.
If its RHD then try for an Almera FSM from UK or a Sunny from Singapore.
The Sunny in Singapore were 1.5 and 1.6 when I was there.
I still dont know what car you have, FB14 ?


----------



## Dirge (Oct 24, 2009)

To answer your question, there is a little plate on the firewall that reads:

Type E-FB14
Chassis	FB14

I assume I have the B14 chassis or some variant.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well i guess it doesnt matter for the engine.
My understanding wa s that the B series were LHD and the N series RHD.


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

IanH said:


> Well i guess it doesnt matter for the engine.
> My understanding wa s that the B series were LHD and the N series RHD.



 We have both B14 and N15 and they are all RHD.

GA15DE looks similar to GA16DE(non VTC) but they are different in terms ignition timing,

ga15de Fsm can be found at genis-x. though the vehicle is a pulsar not a sunny.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well I am even more confused, for years that was the explanation between the B and N series.


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, its confounding why for example Nissan picked B14 for USA, N15 for others and a mixture of B14 and N15 for other parts of the world. My understanding would be N15 is slightly upscale compared to B14. Even though I know your B14 is entirely a different animal compared to what we get, like we never got the SR20 motor but we got the SR18 instead, ours come in various engine sizes like the Ga13de, Ga15de, Ga16de and SR18de. Besides we got them in three series same as the pulsar. The N15 we get only has the GA16de and SR18, and has a better suspension compared to the B14.


----------



## the bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

hi i am chris, from jamaica. and we have both models in right hand drive. b14 and n14


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the bolt said:


> hi i am chris, from jamaica. and we have both models in right hand drive. b14 and n14


So please explain the difference for us, thanks.


----------



## the bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

to tell u d truth i jus know taht much. i am wanting to modify my 03 sunny, with a qg15de engine, any suggestions?


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

The codings were done to match chassis designs. Like most manfacturers Nissan uses a few diferent types of engines and adapts them to several chassis designs in most cases only changing engine mounts. The codes are chassis codes. The codes are not as easily explained as you would think but basically though the B13 or FB13 was the designs you guys would be familiar with in the 1991 to 1994 Sentra which is the same chassis and body design for the 1991 - 1994 Sunny from Japan. Here is where it gets tricky, this same design in Mexico goes from 1991 to 2009 and is called a Tsuru. The N series chassis was what was found in the Pulsar (I think it was called an NX in the US). In some markets the Sunny and Pulsar names are switch on some chassis models...go figure. Major design changes to a chassis resulted in a new code hence the B13 B14 B15 etc.

The JDM B13 Sunny had several engines GA13DS, GA15DS, GA16DE, SR18DE and there is a CA series as well and there was talk of an SR16 but I dunno about that one. DS were carbureted whle the DE werefuel injected. 
B14 in the US started around 1994 to about 1998 with the shape change and some sport models were badged as 200sx. The corresponding JDM Sunny had some trim differences but were essentially a RHD version of the Sentra. 

Here in Jamaica we tend to get a lot of JDM cars so we tend to see a lot of the Japanese names and trim. 

Nissan Sunny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nissan Sentra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Nissan engines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The US version of the B15 onwards is a completely different body design from the Japan version. 

In a nutshell pretty much all the info for the B12, B13 and B14 are easily transferrable from US Sentra to JDM Sunny bearing in mind some differences are evident. One notable one is that the JDM B13 had some EFI engines as well as some carburetors. The US started to abandon the use of carburetors in about 1988 so if you find a carb US spec Sentra B13 i can almost guarantee you that it didn't come with that engine originally. 

After that you are on a hit and miss game. 

You'll have to check out the links I posted to see all the mix and matches and even those leave out a few.


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

PhantomSunny said:


> The codings were done to match chassis designs. Like most manfacturers Nissan uses a few diferent types of engines and adapts them to several chassis designs in most cases only changing engine mounts. The codes are chassis codes. The codes are not as easily explained as you would think but basically though the B13 or FB13 was the designs you guys would be familiar with in the 1991 to 1994 Sentra which is the same chassis and body design for the 1991 - 1994 Sunny from Japan. Here is where it gets tricky, this same design in Mexico goes from 1991 to 2009 and is called a Tsuru. The N series chassis was what was found in the Pulsar (I think it was called an NX in the US). In some markets the Sunny and Pulsar names are switch on some chassis models...go figure. Major design changes to a chassis resulted in a new code hence the B13 B14 B15 etc.
> 
> The JDM B13 Sunny had several engines GA13DS, GA15DS, GA16DE, SR18DE and there is a CA series as well and there was talk of an SR16 but I dunno about that one. DS were carbureted whle the DE werefuel injected.
> B14 in the US started around 1994 to about 1998 with the shape change and some sport models were badged as 200sx. The corresponding JDM Sunny had some trim differences but were essentially a RHD version of the Sentra.
> ...


Man you forgot the E10s carburated engine. the one litre one in the JX, that one.

I dont know if I am the only one who has noticed this, I think the b14 body panels are weaker than their ealier siblings from b13 and b12. I see several around that look like they are being torn apart especially in the so called crumble zones. Then there is a metal that is bolted behind the rear seat that seems to crack at will. In the b14 the spot welding concept was used quite a lot. the spots will crack and let go after some time and are not as good as the seam welded b12s and b13. I may be wrong but thats my opinion.

But nonetheless B14 is a survivor compared to n15. It can take a bit of a beating.I also like its comfort level:waving:


----------



## the bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

phantom, u sound like u know u stuff man. so tell me how can i modify my qg15de sunny (2003)?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PhantomSunny said:


> The US version of the B15 onwards is a completely different body design from the Japan version.


I disagree, I had a 2001 Sunny Japan built in Singapore, it was identical to the B15 in the USA, body, cup holders, dash etc but RHD and smaller engine of course !!! 
I believe this was an N16, and others have confirmed this over the years, although I had it for 2 + yrs till I left Singapore I really didn't look !!!


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

IanH said:


> I disagree, I had a 2001 Sunny Japan built in Singapore, it was identical to the B15 in the USA, body, cup holders, dash etc but RHD and smaller engine of course !!!
> I believe this was an N16, and others have confirmed this over the years, although I had it for 2 + yrs till I left Singapore I really didn't look !!!


You are mistaken. The US made B15 which I think started production 2000 did not find it's way to the Japanese market by production. If it did it was by way of import and not by manufacture. I know they stopped US production and carried it to South America somewhere but the JDM models didn't follow suite. Check the 2 top links I posted for photos of the B15 Sentra US and the B15 Sunny JDM 

I am speaking specifically to the B series chassis code and not the N series. I have tried not to match model names since the names were mixed and matched in varying markets.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PhantomSunny said:


> You are mistaken. The US made B15 which I think started production 2000 did not find it's way to the Japanese market by production. If it did it was by way of import and not by manufacture. I know they stopped US production and carried it to South America somewhere but the JDM models didn't follow suite. Check the 2 top links I posted for photos of the B15 Sentra US and the B15 Sunny JDM
> 
> I am speaking specifically to the B series chassis code and not the N series. I have tried not to match model names since the names were mixed and matched in varying markets.


from your links

Although the N16 Pulsar did not spawn a Sunny range in Japan, the N16 Nissan Bluebird Sylphy was sold as the Sunny Neo in Thailand and Sunny in Hong Kong (In Hong Kong only the 1.5L QG15DE engine was imported by the dealer), Kenya, Singapore, Sri Lanka 

And I had a Sunny N16, see my avatar, for two years and in that time drove a B15 in the USA and it was for all intents identical.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I did not say it was sold in Japan, I said my Sunny was made in Japan and I purchased in Singapore.


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

the bolt said:


> phantom, u sound like u know u stuff man. so tell me how can i modify my qg15de sunny (2003)?


The qg engines were a replacement for the older GA series engines and they pretty much suffer the same fate as the GA. They are pretty good for daily driving but mods are limited. Apart from CAI and mild tuning I think that's about all they will stand. Even if you want to add a turbo, the benefits derived would be easily outweighed by the amount of work involved and the cost. Most of the guys out here still prefer to fool around with the SR series engines and with the advent of the VE that has become the latest toy. 

I'm a Nissan fan but I'm a little more familiar with the B13 and the mods for that chassis.


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

IanH said:


> I did not say it was sold in Japan, I said it was made in Japan.


And you are still referring to the N series chassis which I have ignored in my statements. My writings were specific to the B series chassis.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I still ask the same question, what is the difference between the N series and B series chassis. The B14, I have had two in the USA, Sentra and 200SX, the Sentra looked the same as the N15 in Singapore, I had a rental N15 and owned my B14 Sentra in the USA at the same time.


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

IanH said:


> I still ask the same question, what is the difference between the N series and B series chassis. The B14, I have had two in the USA, Sentra and 200SX, the Sentra looked the same as the N15 in Singapore, I had a rental N15 and owned my B14 Sentra in the USA at the same time.


 Sorry was out of office for a bit. 

These days hard to tell. In earlier models the N series were predominantly Pulsars or the Pulsar family while the B series were the Sunny line (although in some markets pulsars were given the Sunny name...go figure. The original N series was supposed to be slightly smaller and sportier chassis. The B series were more passenger oriented. 

The N15 sedan and B14 sedan were close really close but the N15 was slightly smaller with slight differences to external trim. 

The N series would have all the regular passenger type engines in the B series and more. In the N14 which was around at the same time as the B13 the Nissan stalwart SR20DET was offered in the Pulsar GTi-R but not in the B13. The largest engine was the SR20DE in the US SE-R and the SR18DE in the GTS JDM version.


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

Let me add my 2c. Since the B14 sunny production was ended there have been models named sunny which actually were not from the B-series chassis. Actually it is only the B15 sunny VIP that came from that chassis. Which I concur looks way different from the US B15. The others were N16 sunny which was from the N-chassis, then X-generation sunny(the one on your Avatar)which was later upgraded and renamed the bluebird sylphy and the chassis was G10. All these models were actually sold in Japan. Most of the ones that we have on our roads right now are second hand imports from Japan (locally produced ones suck anyway)

The laterday sunny VIP looks more like a retuned B13 especially when you look at it from the front. The engine rocker cover was changed to aluminium from the blacktop plastic. The camshaft position sensor position was also changed from side to top of the engine. 

That is just my opinion.


----------



## symondo1973 (Jan 9, 2018)

Dirge said:


> Hi guys I am from New Zealand and am looking for a GA15(DE) service manual. Does anyone have a pdf they could link me to?
> 
> I have a 1996 Nissan Sunny (Sentra in the USA) GA15DE engine and FB14 chassis. I am looking to be able to tackle my own repairs and maintenance.


i found the EC section here...(worldwideweb).scribd.com/doc/238851798/Nissan-Almera-n15-Engine-Control-System-pdf


----------



## nfciho (Oct 22, 2018)

So please explain the difference for us, thanks.


----------

